# Pygo Handfeeding Pics



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

so here are some of my feeding pics

one of the ternz










and a sequence of my natt


















































another


















and another...


















one of my favourite










and two small portraits to finish



















voilà!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

cool shots!

super nice color on that red.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

POTM!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope you saved some for POTM


----------



## pennywise (Jan 15, 2011)

nice looking fish


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Inflade said:


> POTM!


don't worry, i kept my best shot for it!









and thanx for the great comments! always nice to see you people enjoy the pics!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Unbelievable!









They look like actions shots out of a fishing magazine.

If we do the P-Fury book idea, we'll definitely be knocking on your door for some pics!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish & awesome pics!


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

wow those pics are great!!! i like the second one to the last the best!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

haha very nice from you guys!

the camera is a Rebel xs from canon and few are taken with the K100 from Pentax. however, the canon is by far superior

just a quick ad to remind that these great fishes are to sell!









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/195179-again-4-big-pygos/


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Your p's look stunning as usual. What does their diet consit of?


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

nothing so special...mainly smelts and depending on what's for sale at the grossery (shrimps,squids, etc.)

i also throw a goldfish here in there just to make them hunt a bit (like every 2 months)

feed them once or twice a week


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish and really nice pics







keep them coming


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

really really nice pics bru , awesome color on that red to wow !!! how hard was it to teach them to be hand fed?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet pic


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome pictures!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

dmackey said:


> really really nice pics bru , awesome color on that red to wow !!! how hard was it to teach them to be hand fed?


first off, tanx!

for the handfeeding, i posted this a while ago


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

leg89 said:


> really really nice pics bru , awesome color on that red to wow !!! how hard was it to teach them to be hand fed?


first off, tanx!

for the handfeeding, i posted this a while ago





[/quote]

Thanks for reposting the link .....interesting . I will start to try that technique sooner or later if I have any success I will post it got sure , thanks


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

[/quote]

Thanks for reposting the link .....interesting . I will start to try that technique sooner or later if I have any success I will post it got sure , thanks
[/quote]

patience my friend! that's the key word!

i think that seeing there was always only one smelt made some more skittish fish realize that if they wanted food, they'd better arrive first before the others.

also, let's say that this is something i tried with my old shoal. with the guys i have now, it all came naturally. the wild natt is the smallest and he's always the first to jump on food. i fed my actual shoal once a week so hunger plays a big role with them. i guess it's different with every group of ps. but my old group wouldn't approach me at all so that's why i tried this little experiment. it costs nothing to try so if you have some results like the one i experienced with my old shoal, please let us know!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice pictures and amazing looking pygos Nic !!
T'es passé maître dans l'art de la photographie !!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice fish man. still love that rock background


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice group of pygos, make me want a shoal.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Moondemon said:


> Very nice pictures and amazing looking pygos Nic !!
> T'es passé maître dans l'art de la photographie !!


bof...ma blonde a un bon appareil photo, c'est tout! haha

canon rebel xs is the answer man! haha ain't got a thing to do with my skills!

but hey, tanx for the comments!


----------

